# Seiko Spork Owners' Club



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just recently, there have been a lot of threads about the coveted Seiko SRP043K1, or 'Spork' as it is known to the forum community.The "Spork" names comes from two things:

1) The watch is technically a diver, but with a pilot watch dial. So kind of a mix of two different things, just like a spork - a cross between a spoon and a fork (campers will have heard of this)

2) The model number is SRP043K1, and from what I've read, someone came up with the nickname by rearranging the model number (SP0RK)

I realise that all the pics of this watch are going to be the same, but please post, with your reasons for liking this watch. I'll start....What's not to like.....

44mm - 49 inc crown

13.5mm high

210g

20mm lug width, bracelet flairs from 25mm across the lugs and tapers to 22mm at clasp.

Recessed case back, which contributes to the comfort on the wrist.

Hardlex crystal. (Hesalite)

Movement 4R15-00D0, 50 hours power reserve according to spec.

Date window between 4 and 5. Date is quick set.

Screw down crown at 4.

Divers extension at clasp.

They had a limited run and were discontinued in 2011.

...and a few pics...



















[IMG alt="Seiko Spork." data-ratio="75.00"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2018_06/large.047_zps6fc23140.JPG.58b1c8824fd9257c9658b3cdb52dcf06.JPG[/IMG]










Quite an exclusive club....how many are there on RLT....?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Here's mine , Only thing i would change is move the date window to three oclock position.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

...then you would lose the No. 3. IMHO, I think it's great as it is.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

BTW New member on the way,have just let one go.Will never let this one go and thats a promiseâ€¦â€¦â€¦ Terry


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t own one but I will admit they are growing on me :yes:

I don`t suppose someone could post a photo of one on their right wrist, IMO most watches look better that way :wink2:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t own one but I will admit they are growing on me :yes:
> 
> I don`t suppose someone could post a photo of one on their right wrist, IMO most watches look better that way :wink2:


Praise indeed .Especially from a Grumpy old man.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I do have a fondness for 12-3-6-9s


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

tcj said:


> BTW New member on the way,have just let one go.Will never let this one go and thats a promiseâ€¦â€¦â€¦ Terry


It's me and I am really really pleased with it

I'd never seen one 'in the flesh' never mind worn one, but when Terry put it up for sale I jumped at the chance

Lovely watch

Brooksy


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

The "Spork" is top of my wants list at the moment, maybe for xmas. :lol:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

maverick343432 said:


> The "Spork" is top of my wants list at the moment, maybe for xmas. :lol:


Xmas which year? Good luck finding one!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Ah, the beloved SPORK 

Owned mine for a few years now and wear it every day for work. I also tend to wear it in the evenings a lot as well. Comfortable to wear for a relatively large heavy watch. I have modified mine with a stainless steel chapter ring which although not completely successful, (it makes the watch look a little strange with the clean dial as well), makes it different from the crowd. I have also tried a few strap options, (20 mm btw roger, tut tut :lol: ) to change the look from time to time. I have further plans to modify the watch to quite a large extent. Although I don't want to change the appearance too much. As some of you might know, I have picked up some more along the way so have a little brace of SPORKS, my daily wearer, a 'spare' one and a couple of brand new ones unused.

Just to add the the facts Roger posted at the top, it came in three versions, the K1 which has the excellent stainless steel bracelet, the K2 which was the Z22 rubber strap, also great, and the much rarer K3. This was a stainless bracelet but with a PVD treatment to make it black. Never seen one of these anywhere, partly because it looks horrid :lol:

Anyway, some pictures

My favourite SPORK picture



With the stainless steel chapter ring



On rubber



On an Isofrane



Lumetastic


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Some action shots...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

brooksy said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > BTW New member on the way,have just let one go.Will never let this one go and thats a promiseâ€¦â€¦â€¦ Terry
> ...


Welcome to the club, Brooksy....I can't see this one leaving your wrist/collection for some time to come..... :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave O said:


> btw roger (20 mm, tut tut :lol: )


Just measured it again, Dave, and you're right.....it is 20mm at the lug.....however, this bracelet is specific to the watch...and while the end links are 20mm, the first bracelet link is 25mm, and spans across the lugs...the bracelet then tapers to 22mm at the clasp.....another unique design feature.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > btw roger (20 mm, tut tut :lol: )
> ...


It is a great bracelet. Puts the Rolex one to shame 

The BFK uses the same bracelet if anybody wants to pick one up for a rubbered version. As an aside, cousins have the bezel in stock. I bought a couple to keep in a drawer so when mine gets too ratty, I can swap it. Worth stocking up while they're available.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave O said:


> As an aside, cousins have the bezel in stock. I bought a couple to keep in a drawer so when mine gets too ratty, I can swap it. Worth stocking up while they're available.


 Just had a look...still some there, and I will get one but at £35 all in (inc VAT and postage) it'll have to be next month! Thanks for the tip, Dave.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought I'd join in the fun.

True I've modded mine slightly with the blue seconds hand, which some will consider blasphemy, but I've never regretted it & after over a year it is still a firm favorite.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > As an aside, cousins have the bezel in stock. I bought a couple to keep in a drawer so when mine gets too ratty, I can swap it. Worth stocking up while they're available.
> ...


 Nice one Dave, one is in the post heading my direction


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Dave O said:


> On an Isofrane


Like that!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Do we get a badge?

Photos will be added after I do the chores :wallbash:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> [Nice one, Faze...see if you can source the proper bracelet for it....they never look good on straps....(IMHO you understand)


The bracelets can be had off that well known auction site for Â£40. I purchased one from an American seller, though it was shipped from Singapore.

I always thought they looked good on the di modell chronissimo or pilot, but each to their own.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

cookdamo said:


> The bracelets can be had off that well known auction site for Â£40. I purchased one from an American seller, though it was shipped from Singapore.
> 
> I always thought they looked good on the di modell chronissimo or pilot, but each to their own.


Mate, I'm struggling to find one, can you pop up a auction number?

Failing that, has anyone got a photo on a mesh, as I may as well go for one of those Canadian's, cheers


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/one-for-the-watch-peeps









Not a good look IMO


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Bugger it didn't turn into a picture. The link will take you to a photo of the SPORK on a mesh.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Since I'm back on this thread, this is the first photo I ever took of my SPORK back in 2010. Nice and clean and shiny 










This is a recent photo showing what three years in a garage will do










Still holding up pretty well 

As an aside, Mr. faze, the bracelet your looking for is also supplied on the BFK. Part no is 35J5-G.C.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave O said:


> This is a recent photo showing what three years in a garage will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like the chapter ring disappeared too...? Doesn't look the same without it......(JMHO, you understand)


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > This is a recent photo showing what three years in a garage will do
> ...


Not the most successful mod I'll admit. The chapter ring is one of the few things that bothered me about the SPORK. I'll change it for something else soon when I have the time to come up with a new plan.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I Have said this before , i think the plain chapter ring looks better than the original and would keep it as it is.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

jbw said:


> I Have said this before , i think the plain chapter ring looks better than the original and would keep it as it is.


Thanks 

I prefer it to the original one but I think it can be improved further. In the short term, I might get it anodised to add a little colour. Long term, I've got a plan to change it into a GMT. It means finding a suitable GMT movement but I'm on the hunt as we speak


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Spork just sold on Fleabay Â£387.00


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

tcj said:


> All this has to be taken into consideration.[ service / clean / sapphire / bezel.] Don`t come cheap.


You're telling me, but even with all the costs taken into account my mate will still have a serviced & sapphired Spork at Â£100 less than the one just sold on fleabay.

I guess the point of my first post was to say that they can still be found at 'reasonable' prices... just got keep an eye out.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I offered the seller Â£200 for it.  I thought I might get it as well. I wish I had said Â£250. Ended up watching this all the way to the end and it went up about Â£150 on the last day.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Trigger said:


> I offered the seller Â£200 for it.  I thought I might get it as well. I wish I had said Â£250. Ended up watching this all the way to the end and it went up about Â£150 on the last day.


Have another go, by the looks of things the same watch is back up for sale.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Yep same watch back for sale , says the highest bidder was from France and did not pay!


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Evening chaps - excuse the ignorance - what's the cost a sapphire crystal fitted please ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

spork for sale on the dark side ...not me, mine is long gone


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Ssshhhhh ! Want a clear run at that one !


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

back to the top said:


> Ssshhhhh ! Want a clear run at that one !


Unless I have trouble with an outgoing piece, you'll be having to stump up to get it. Sorry. I'm having it to add to my Japanese 'land of the giants'. Tuna & Ecozilla already in place.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Ha ! Wanted it to go with my Caesar, monster and BFK


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Couldn't resist, just back from Mr Steve Burrage.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

back to the top said:


> Ha ! Wanted it to go with my Caesar, monster and BFK


 The forum must decide if it belongs beside my Tuna and Ecozilla, or your Caesar, Monster & BFK.

The 'loser' must stand aside (may not be adhered to by both parties).


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

back to the top said:


> Evening chaps - excuse the ignorance - what's the cost a sapphire crystal fitted please ?


It's Â£30 for the crystal, not sure the cost of fitting on it's own... Â£10-Â£20 at a guess


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Splendid idea ! Not sure I've got the funds so go for it


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

back to the top said:


> Splendid idea ! Not sure I've got the funds so go for it


 Aye I've seen that tactic on Storage Hunters.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

cookdamo said:


> Couldn't resist, just back from Mr Steve Burrage.


I like those! Did Steve change the seconds hands for you? I wonder if he does a yellow one?


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I like those! Did Steve change the seconds hands for you? I wonder if he does a yellow one?


Steve changed the hands and the crystals but I purchased them from Monster Watches and Yobokies. Monster watches had 6 or 7 colours from memory... pretty sure they had yellow. The red was for a mate but looks like it might be appearing on the sales forum soon, a combination of Christmas & a new family means he's passed on it... or i might keep it... one on bracelet, the other on leather.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Touch wood I've sourced one ! I'm waiting until it's here to decide but I think the crystal may well need changing so who's the best bet for the work ?


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

back to the top said:


> Touch wood I've sourced one ! I'm waiting until it's here to decide but I think the crystal may well need changing so who's the best bet for the work ?


I'm sure Roy could sort you out or Steve at Rytetime, he did mine.

I had one done by a watch repairer, he was attached to a local independent jeweler. It cost Â£7 but came back with dust in the dial & a crooked crystal. If you know someone local that you trust you'll save on postage... which will probably cost more than the price of swapping the crystal.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks - I have no experience with my local watch maker - robin martin . His website advertises Rolex repairs so hoping he is a good guy - I'm guessing change from Â£50 including parts is doable ?

Anyone have any experience of him ?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Ding dong. Can I come in?


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

wrist shot on Di Modell pilot


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Another has just popped up on that auction site


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Faze said:


> Another has just popped up on that auction site


Common as muck :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Ding dong. Can I come in?


'Course you can Trig....the more the merrier! :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

jbw said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> > Another has just popped up on that auction site
> ...


Groucho Marx: I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member...... I may have to rethink


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, you do seem to have an enormous hand Roger, due to mucking about with all that compost maybe? :lol:


Well, mucking about with compost makes things grow big.....and not just yer hands........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

What the heck are you doing to that compost rodger


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What the lug to lug size please?

I love the look of the watch .....................but it seems from the pictures, the lug to lug size is big, as its bigger than most wrists.sizes on the pics.

Cheers Martin


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

martinzx said:


> What the lug to lug size please?
> 
> I love the look of the watch .....................but it seems from the pictures, the lug to lug size is big, as its bigger than most wrists.sizes on the pics.
> 
> Cheers Martin


Lug to Lug size is 50mm with a 20mm spacing.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Faze said:


> Another has just popped up on that auction site


Ok own up , who has placed a bid?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Na, not me


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

That relisted one seems to have had bid(s) cancelled I think. The guy isn't having the best of. I bet the bid on the newer one is by the French time waster. Le wastier de la heure.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Illuminati Spork gang...love it :lol:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I know Dave and one or two more will not agree with me but i wouldn`t dream of taking mine away from original.{ i just love it as it is ] But then again i am not keen on modding full stop.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Here its is nestled amongst the others black faced Seiko divers I have 










How long its stays will be anyones guess - I am a terrible flipper


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

^^^^^^ That's a very nice little group of 4 there.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Perhaps a solar needed for a full house of movement types ?

I'll curse anyone suggesting the unattainable (to me) Spring drive diver ....


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Splendid, my bracelet turned up today, took awhile but well worth the wait.

Not bothered to take photos yet, you all know what they look like, but she will be on parade for Sunday modern.

How many in the club now, should we flood Sunday modern ? :thumbup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

jbw said:


> Spork just sold on Fleabay Â£387.00


Re-Listed Spork sold for Â£295.00


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

jbw said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > Spork just sold on Fleabay Â£387.00
> ...


I had a reminder on my phone from eBay for that. Not too bad price wise.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

The other one is about to enter the last hour and sits at Â£255.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Trigger said:


> The other one is about to enter the last hour and sits at Â£255.


That was me...I had a max bid in of 285...it went for 300 in the end...


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I was watching that also.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

When they get to Â£500.00 Mine will be for sale


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I`m a bit meaner than Rog so my Max was Â£250.Not bothered too much because i`m quiet satisfied with what i have but then again i will buy anything if the price is right.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m beginning to lose interest in getting one now that they seem to becoming so common


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how many Sporks were produced? I've read that they were produced between 2009 - 2011... But no idea on numbers


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well there's mine.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

So that's two including mine... This may take a while.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

cookdamo said:


> So that's two including mine... This may take a while.


You can add my four to speed things up :lol:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

It's been binned already.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Opinions please my SPORKY brethren

(Ignore the ridiculous placing of the bezel pip. OEM quality my botty).


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Not bad Dave. A P.O. modded SPORK? Hence forth known as a SPORKPO? POSPORK?

I think the orange PO insert would look better though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, Dave....but in the words of Harry Enfield's 'The Self Righteous Brothers'.....I've seen your attempt at the modification of the one and only 'Spork'. It's a beautiful watch, ol' pal, dahn't get me wrong..., au'omatic, not quartz....and wiv a fabulous black dial with Arabic numbers at twelve, free, six ah'nd nine....ah'nd great lume....the smoovest click of all bezels....but if you came rhand to my pub, proclaiming that your version is better than the original, saying that a blue bezel is finer than the black....I'd be saying 'OY!...SAHLLIVAN!!....NAH!!!......I admire your love of the Spork and all it's attributes....an' I realize that you're a long standin' member of the forum....but if you come r'ahnd 'ere,....professin' that a blue bezel is better than the original....the members of the Spork oficianados club are goin' to take a very dim view.....Hmmmph....Hmmmmph..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorry, Dave....but in the words of Harry Enfield's 'The Self Righteous Brothers'.....I've seen your attempt at the modification of the one and only 'Spork'. It's a beautiful watch, ol' pal, dahn't get me wrong..., au'omatic, not quartz....and wiv a fabulous black dial with Arabic numbers at twelve, free, six ah'nd nine....ah'nd great lume....the smoovest click of all bezels....but if you came rhand to my pub, proclaiming that your version is better than the original, saying that a blue bezel is finer than the black....I'd be saying 'OY!...SAHLLIVAN!!....NAH!!!......I admire your love of the Spork and all it's attributes....an' I realize that you're a long standin' member of the forum....but if you come r'ahnd 'ere,....professin' that a blue bezel is better than the original....the members of the Spork oficianados club are goin' to take a very dim view.....Hmmmph....Hmmmmph..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Calm down my 'cockernee' friend. I was just seeing if it fit. It would with a little persuasion. I'm not sold on it either but it's a little different. It's like eating Quorn, you've got to try it once


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

No !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave O said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Dave....but in the words of Harry Enfield's 'The Self Righteous Brothers'.....I've seen your attempt at the modification of the one and only 'Spork'. It's a beautiful watch, ol' pal, dahn't get me wrong..., au'omatic, not quartz....and wiv a fabulous black dial with Arabic numbers at twelve, free, six ah'nd nine....ah'nd great lume....the smoovest click of all bezels....but if you came rhand to my pub, proclaiming that your version is better than the original, saying that a blue bezel is finer than the black....I'd be saying 'OY!...SAHLLIVAN!!....NAH!!!......I admire your love of the Spork and all it's attributes....an' I realize that you're a long standin' member of the forum....but if you come r'ahnd 'ere,....professin' that a blue bezel is better than the original....the members of the Spork oficianados club are goin' to take a very dim view.....Hmmmph....Hmmmmph..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Jes jokin' Dave.....I'm not a real 'Cockinee' at all...born just down the road in Berkshire where the dialect is more 'OOOH AARRRH!' Put simply...I like your mod :notworthy: , but I won't be doing it to mine.............


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Dave O said:


> Opinions please my SPORKY brethren


Like it Dave, i don't suppose we could see it with the original chapter ring?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

cookdamo said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Opinions please my SPORKY brethren
> ...


I was thinking that myself. I'll rustle up a photo later. I didn't fit the insert, just popped it on top of the watch. I reckon it would go on wit a little fettling. I noticed the dimensions were similar so it was more just curiosity to see if it would go on.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Heads up. There's another one loose and on the bay. It seems to have a damaged bezel though and could be a bargain.

Get ready to induct another member into the club. Best wake up the Gimp.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Dave- Bezel - Noooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Trigger said:


> Heads up. There's another one loose and on the bay. It seems to have a damaged bezel though and could be a bargain.
> 
> Get ready to induct another member into the club. Best wake up the Gimp.


You got an item number? I can't find it. Cheers


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up. There's another one loose and on the bay. It seems to have a damaged bezel though and could be a bargain.
> ...


Don't say I'm not good to you lot. I should have kept this to myself but I've just done in my funds on a fantastic purchase.

I have already messaged this seller and he says he can offer a buy-it-now but says he has no idea of value. First in could get a real bargain here.

271363368221

It's a free for all.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Poor chap.. 

I've mailed him an non serious low offer.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

cookdamo said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Opinions please my SPORKY brethren
> ...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Faze said:


> Poor chap..
> 
> I've mailed him an non serious low offer.


Well nabbed sir. Not too much of a liberty taken as well.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Trigger said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> > Poor chap..
> ...


Nope, wasn't me.

He's not responded to my offer, but it looks like it's gone for Â£150 which IMHO is a good price for the buyer.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Faze said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > Faze said:
> ...


Yeah I saw the price. Not you then? Dave's gone a bit quiet though. h34r:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Guilty I'm afraid :lol:

To be honest, I didn't really want it but a Â£150 buy it now, I nabbed it before it went 'off forum'. I imagine that all it needs is a new click spring which are cheap enough so once I get my grubby mitts on it, I'll get it fixed and lob it on SC. Should work out a pretty low cost entry in SPORK ownership for somebody


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Dave O said:


> Guilty I'm afraid :lol:
> 
> To be honest, I didn't really want it but a Â£150 buy it now, I nabbed it before it went 'off forum'. I imagine that all it needs is a new click spring which are cheap enough so once I get my grubby mitts on it, I'll get it fixed and lob it on SC. Should work out a pretty low cost entry in SPORK ownership for somebody


Nice one, well done.

For the record, he still hasn't responded to my offer of Â£60


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Guilty I'm afraid :lol:
> 
> To be honest, I didn't really want it but a Â£150 buy it now, I nabbed it before it went 'off forum'. I imagine that all it needs is a new click spring which are cheap enough so once I get my grubby mitts on it, I'll get it fixed and lob it on SC. Should work out a pretty low cost entry in SPORK ownership for somebody


Good lad. Keeping 'em in the club. Next step is surely for Roy to buy up the rights to make an RLT re-issue. It's only right.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

That would be good


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Evening..I'm applying for membership

*does a little dance*


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Just purchased Steves 

Gonna have to swap out that red second hand though

I'm a City fan and it's just not on

I'm thinking a nice blue one should be just the ticket


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad it's going to a good home. I think I'll be back at some point, like a black sheep returning to the flock.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

A quick post script to the spork saga. Cookdamo has offered to foot the difference between what i paid him and what Beeks has paid. This is not necessary but was extremely thoughtful and honest of him to offer. There is no blame to attribute to him over the issue of the watch power reserve. It was a tremendous gesture nonetheless.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Trigger said:


> A quick post script to the spork saga. Cookdamo has offered to foot the difference between what i paid him and what Beeks has paid. This is not necessary but was extremely thoughtful and honest of him to offer. There is no blame to attribute to him over the issue of the watch power reserve. It was a tremendous gesture nonetheless.


Fair play to him...nice touch

I don't see it as an issue, gonna pass it on to my local guy for a once over anyway, service and second hand change out


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Beeks said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > A quick post script to the spork saga. Cookdamo has offered to foot the difference between what i paid him and what Beeks has paid. This is not necessary but was extremely thoughtful and honest of him to offer. There is no blame to attribute to him over the issue of the watch power reserve. It was a tremendous gesture nonetheless.
> ...


Fair play indeed.Welcome aboard Mate.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, really looking forward to receiving it!

Just ordering a yellow second hand (decided against the blue) from monster watches, as well as the original white as a spare


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Another one has just been upped to the auction site.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Faze said:


> Another one has just been upped to the auction site.


The one for Â£250?

He's not shy is he?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice group shot, you're tempting me to wear mine to work tomorrow,


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

whilst "working from home" today i found a spork hang tag - anybody want?

how much should i charge :lol:


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Officially signing in


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Guilty I'm afraid :lol:
> 
> To be honest, I didn't really want it but a Â£150 buy it now, I nabbed it before it went 'off forum'. I imagine that all it needs is a new click spring which are cheap enough so once I get my grubby mitts on it, I'll get it fixed and lob it on SC. Should work out a pretty low cost entry in SPORK ownership for somebody


Now on SC.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Bugger me, another on ebay!!!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*
**Â£205.00 already *


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Gene had a different "spork" in mind:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> whilst "working from home" today i found a spork hang tag - anybody want?
> 
> how much should i charge :lol:


going to the post ofifce soon anyway so be quick otherwise i'm binning it.

VERY RARE MINT CONDITION blue plastic spork hang tag Ref. SRP (but you knew that bit already didn't you) 043K2.

bar code on back and original black string.

bung a quid in the next charity bottle you see.

:rltb:


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > whilst "working from home" today i found a spork hang tag - anybody want?
> ...


pm sent


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

No reason really but I'm going through my photobucket account











Come on, lets see those pictures


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I have one of those photo tents coming, so expect some next week


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmm, a Sporkalike on ebay: 261376222276

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

tis a thing of beauty...


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Faze said:


> Hmm, a Sporkalike on ebay: 261376222276
> 
> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!


Have you seen the bloody price? your not a million miles away from a proper one for that!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well one SPORK just sold for over Â£350 and another one has just entered the eBay zone!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Tried a new strap today, a Breitling Ocean Racer. Tapers from 24 mm to 20 mm. I really like it, despite my cack handed attempt to notch the strap to 20mm


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Looks good but you know it's going to end up back on the bracelet


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone checked the power reserve on their spork recently? Does anyone still achieve the 50hrs the 4R15 movement was reported to achieve?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

cookdamo said:


> Has anyone checked the power reserve on their spork recently? Does anyone still achieve the 50hrs the 4R15 movement was reported to achieve?


I wear mine for work so it never really runs down however, if ever I have both the Saturday and Sunday off, it normally dies early Monday morning so pretty good I'd say. One of the things I hate about the SPORK is the lack of a manual wind.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

used to take mine off friday afternoon or early evening - both never failed to be running sunday night :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I always take mine off at around midnight on a Sunday (ready to wear the beater for work) It usually stops around the midnight mark on Tuesday, just as the date is changing and putting extra pressure on the run down spring.....quite often it's halfway through the date change over. I'm happy with 48 hours or thereabouts.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Up to Â£428 at the mo, but finishing soon 310862642981


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a recent arrival to the Spork club (should we have a motto, or something?), and I've been considering strap options.

We all know and rate the quality of the OEM bracelet, but it is nice to have options.

The trouble I have found (having tried some of my 20mm straps), is that skinny lug/wide bracelet combo. The 20mm straps just look too thin, I think, compared to the width of the watch.

So, here's a call for strap pics and things you've tried. I have an old 24mm rubber thing, so will try a chop job on that. Pics when done, as long as I have fingers left to type with!

Cheers,

Alex.

PS here's a shot of Sporky with is little bruv...


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

apm101 said:


> Apols to the bezel pedants for the offset (I am one)- I must have knocked it when I was changing the strap!


Dont admit that just tell everyone you have been diving for 11mins!


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Been wearing mine for the first time in a few months (long story !) and it seems to be less accurate than I remember - gaining around 30 secs a day on the wrist - maybe it was always this way ?

Tried the sharp taps when unwound incase anything is caught up but no real difference . Any other pointers or advise ?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Love the SPORK on rubber.

24mm el cheapo



ISOFRANE



Generic Diver's strap, (no photo on a SPORK but similar)



The best I've found so far is this



It's a Breitling rubber strap, It tapers from 24mm to 20mm so takes the Seiko deployant. Very comfy and a good thickness as well.

The other option is to use the standard (Z20?) rubber strap. Designed for the watch so you know it'll look good,



Hoped that's covered the rubber ones at least!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

As of tomorrow ( postie willing) I shall be joining the ranks of Spork owners. I've got quite into Seiko divers watches recently and also have a SKX007. Once I've had a suitable Spork assessment I will post some pics but am interested in changing the bezel either on the Spork or the 007 and wonder how difficult this is to do . I particularly like the PO bezel but see it takes some fiddling to do ?

BTW prices seem to be topping around the Â£350 mark. I paid just less than this for an example with full box/papers and bracelet links on t'bay. Roll on tomorrow .


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

ong said:


> As of tomorrow ( postie willing) I shall be joining the ranks of Spork owners. I've got quite into Seiko divers watches recently and also have a SKX007. Once I've had a suitable Spork assessment I will post some pics but am interested in changing the bezel either on the Spork or the 007 and wonder how difficult this is to do . I particularly like the PO bezel but see it takes some fiddling to do ?
> 
> BTW prices seem to be topping around the Â£350 mark. I paid just less than this for an example with full box/papers and bracelet links on t'bay. Roll on tomorrow .


Welcome to the "Spork" club , if it comes tomorrow get some pics on the Friday thread. Dave should be able to give you some info on the Bezel / insert swap.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Change the bezel on the 007. There are loads to choose from and it's a simple job. The only one I've found that fits the SPORK is the planet ocean. However, getting it to fit would be a right job  anyway, the bezel is one of the SPORK's best features


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope it's not becoming compulsory to trade your Spork for a phone these days...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

apm101 said:


> I hope it's not becoming compulsory to trade your Spork for a phone these days...


i've got a couple of old nokia handsets about the place, anybody wanna swap for a spork :lol:


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Needs must  been a rubbish few months


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Tim- hope things pick up for you. :yes:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Ve hav vays ov making you SPORK.....

Just picked up a cheap German copy.....



:lol:

Actually quite impressed so far.


----------



## sdleeds (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice watches these wouldn't mind one myself


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Spork alert: eBay item number:161275332740


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Faze said:


> Spork alert: eBay item number:161275332740


Yeah.....Â£400 is a bit rich seeing as the reciept says Â£236 and he bought it on the 16th Feb last year!  That's Â£164 profit in just over a year!


----------



## sdleeds (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice bit overpriced as you say!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a wanted add in the sales section, if anyone was to past on their SPORK.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not a member of the spork club , but have you seen this , be good for you if you know how to fix

261459043585


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I'm going to have a crack at that one on eBay. Before I do though, anybody here having a go? I don't want to tread on somebody's toes.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope not me, I seem to be selling watches at the moment rather than buying


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I was going to have a go but a bit unsure ?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> I was going to have a go but a bit unsure ?


I'm not a watch maker so couldn't be sure but I wouldn't have thought it would be too dear to fix. I can't see an entirely new movement being great money.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Dave O said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to have a go but a bit unsure ?
> ...


Will probley have a go and take a chance if all else fails and I win and I to expensive to fix I will just have to look at the spork and have it on a stand lol


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


In that case, I shall stand aside. Good luck with it.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Been waiting for it to finish yep went right to end and got out bid so sill on the hunt


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

Someone has dropped out of the bidding on the one ending tomorrow, it had gone up to Â£230 its back to Â£180 now.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi I would just like to say yipeeee I got one you waved goodbye it it via apm101 to another forum and owner and now I have bought it home should be with me next week sneek peek



Massive thanks to dave O'Sullivan for his advise and help


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

No worries Andy. Welcome to the club


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice of you to drop in Iceblue, looking forward to seeing a photo sesh.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers faze looking forward to it arriving


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks I have been after a spork for a bit now and after a few offers to people and a few bids I ended up with the help of a fellow member buying apm101 old spork that he sold a while back . And it's been on the wrist all weekend


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys not got one yet well saying i have a case and two bezels and a crown .now i need help with movement do you know if 007/009 will fit in the case or if not what one will is the one for this watch only made for this case any help with this or better still if you gave a movement to fit in my case and i could do with a new glass as well .thanks very much woody77 photos of what i have soon.all the best woody and thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I Woody, I think the 6R15 will fit, (it currently runs a 4R15). Might be worth posting this on the mods and wreckers bit.

Post up some photos and we'll see what you've got.

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Come on in Woody, the waters lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Faze said:


> Come on in Woody, the waters lovely :thumbup:


I agree with faze but I can only say that now becouse I own one lol happy days


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cheap one on e.bay, but you have to collect in Reading.;

161308097523


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

kevkojak said:


> Cheap one on e.bay, but you have to collect in Reading.;
> 
> 161308097523


I did email the guy and as far as I can remember he would post but you would need to contact him if any ones after a spork


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Messing around with a photo editor and came up with this version of my SPORK.

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Wanted one got one love one , got to be honist unless it was a emergency keeping the spork


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Mick B said:


> Twice I have nearly, very nearly, put a bid on or BIN but i'm not sure they do it for me, it's something about the date Window, it looks like an unfinished afterthought.


You say an afterthought but there is no where else you could put it without removing or becoming intrusive to one of the lume markers.

I reckon it's pretty much perfect


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just made a cheeky offer on 301192733283

If anyone else wants to go for it please feel free, as it wasn't a serious offer.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well it wasn't me I already have this one lol


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

New chapter ring idea. Thoughts?......


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Yet another SPORK on eBay


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave O said:


> New chapter ring idea. Thoughts?......


I like the addition of the numerals, but it looks as though it's quite tight to the 12 and 6 numbers.....strangely, 9 and 3 seem OK.....yes...I like it.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hoping to join the club this week.

If anyone else has seen the one on e.bay - don't bid!!! (the owner thinks it's a Monster...)


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

mmmm....seller claiming ignorance to gather in the watchers, they do mention SPORK though.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dave O said:


> New chapter ring idea. Thoughts?......


me likee :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome on board cracking watch mine says hello


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I bought one 3 years ago, still unused in the box, a lovely watch


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

All day I've been thinking about trying to trade my SPORK + pennies for an Omega.

Popped her on to walk to the shops, and it's going nowhere. Walking back, I just couldn't stop looking her :notworthy:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Faze said:


> All day I've been thinking about trying to trade my SPORK + pennies for an Omega.
> 
> Popped her on to walk to the shops, and it's going nowhere. Walking back, I just couldn't stop looking her :notworthy:


Out of all my watches I have every owned my spork is defo a keeper so totally get wear your at faze


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope that's an old page still floating about.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That's live now Trev. Sale started today.

Sometimes they bump it with old items and just put 'sold out' tickets on to make the sale look a bit better.

The blue Sportura is a damn good buy - if that had been the green one I'd have had it!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I think that was last year Kev. Somebody on here bought the last one from memory. I wouldn't have thought that they would have sourced anymore as we're discontinued even then.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

What straps are the SPORK faithful wearing?

I like the bracelet but often fancy a change. The standard rubber is too long for my piddly wrists and due to the thick lugs, 20mm straps look silly.

I've settled on 24mm straps notched to fit. I like rubber, (kinky old soul me), and had it on an Isofrane which I liked.



After that, I stuck it on a Breitling 24-20 Pro Strap and used the original deyployant.





I love this combo and haven't changed it for months.

However, I fancy a change but there is nothing out there I like. Solution?

I'm thinking of having some strap sections 3D printed in rubber to use with the existing deployant 

I've already put the basic design down 'on paper', just need to work on the details. I'm thinking either a waffle type design like the MM300 or maybe similar to the Isofrane...

Here is my R& D session



Just need to confirm the rubber they use won't fall to bits after 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Page 3? tut tut Sporksters :lol:

Stuck an AR coated crystal in mine tonight. Not sure if I'm a fan of the dome but the AR is certainly welcomed:

Before



After



Item No 111538049364 on eBay if anybodies interested.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's official now , when do I get my membership card


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

DaveOS said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Dave O said:
> ...


Way back here Dave, you mentioned getting a spare bezel from Cousins. I remember writing the Cousins part number down as it took me ages to find it via their [email protected] search system. Of course, now I've lost it. Do you remember what the number was, because entering that into their system used to bring it up. Cheers.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Just seen this Roger, sorry.

Part No is 87060919

Stock code is S26181


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

DaveOS said:


> Just seen this Roger, sorry.
> 
> Part No is 87060919
> 
> Stock code is S26181


Thanks, Dave....I had tried all sorts of ways of finding this part via various entries into their system, to no avail....but as soon as I entered the stock code, there it was. Still in stock @ Â£31.30. Thanks for taking the time to find that info for me.

Both numbers now saved.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

No worries mate 

For future reference, go to Branded Case Parts, and put in 4R15-00D0 (that's zero's not the letter o). That should show you all the parts available


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I put that code in but it never came up with bezel?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> I put that code in but it never came up with bezel?


Strange?

Unless Roger snaffled the last one?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn if I fell in a bucket of tits I'd come out sucking my thumb


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

DaveOS said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I put that code in but it never came up with bezel?
> ...


That's why I asked Dave for the Cousins stock no. Entering the watche's calibre number (ie 4R15-00D0) will bring up the message 'Sorry, your search did not return any results.' If you put the stock number (S26181) straight into the search box, you should find it. They've now gone up to Â£40 inc. VAT and the cheapest P&P....and in fact, I've just ordered one before they go up any more. (they were Â£35 all in last year!)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry mcb...it looks like I snaffled the last one....but there is now a note on the listing to say that it should be available again from March 23rd.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Blimey! That was quick...ordered Monday...arrived today using the cheapest post option (Â£2.95).

New bezel.










Here's the old one...it's a bit ratty at the 40 and the 50 markers...










Popped the old one off and removed the click spring ring to give it all a bit of a clean...










and the nice new one pressed back on. Job's a good'un. :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Hands up, who's seen the SPORK with 2 days to go @ Â£45?


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

I had seen it a while back, but is authentic, i mean its got a funny name


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

My God. A SPORK homage. We've made it :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've seen it bit rough around the edges , might have a punt not sure .


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so thats where i was going wrong - was always looking for a bezel insert not the whole bezel :wallbash:

ah well...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I've seen it bit rough around the edges , might have a punt not sure .


It's a project for sure


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Having sold mine, my Son is thinking of moving his on - and i am tempted! However he has worn it daily for ages and it really is "ratty". Does anyone know anyone who could restore/polish it, really would be nice to see it back to its best - Brian


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to let all those interested know that this section is now the new home of the fabled RLT Spork owners club. :biggrin:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Proud to be the newest member of the Spork club.

I love it, thank you so much again Bruce :yahoo:

View attachment 9693


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Congratulations Roy. You reap what you sow.

Bruce - great gesture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

glad its got a good home, i am not worthy of such a watch :sad: :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Proud to be the newest member of the Spork club.
> 
> I love it, thank you so much again Bruce :yahoo:
> 
> View attachment 9693


 Welcome to the club, Roy....she looks a beauty with no marks whatsoever. Mine says hi!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry guys, but I've jumped ship again in an attempt to buy something else. Sadly the watch that was in my sights got sold as I dilly dallied!
Anyway the SPORK is off to another forum member, so hopefully they will visit this section and say hello.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Faze said:


> Sorry guys, but I've jumped ship again in an attempt to buy something else. Sadly the watch that was in my sights got sold as I dilly dallied!
> Anyway the SPORK is off to another forum member, so hopefully they will visit this section and say hello.


Oh.....that will be me :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Markybirch said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, but I've jumped ship again in an attempt to buy something else. Sadly the watch that was in my sights got sold as I dilly dallied!
> ...


Welcome to the RLT Spork Owners Club, Mark.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Markybirch said:
> 
> 
> > Faze said:
> ...


Thankyou very much :smile:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

hi all, long time out of the spork owners club, 18 months... give or take 6. I've popped back for a look occasionally to reminisce... obsess. Funny how a watch like this gets stuck in your head, even if you've not got one to put on your arm.

Think I want back in. I'll stick a WTB up but if anyone is thinking to move one along drop me a PM. Or if anyone has a spare... cough... dave... let me know.

Thanks


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Sorry my friend, mine are going nowhere!

Although, if you buy the watch I've got on SC at the minute, I'll chuck one in for free


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Forgive me sporkys for I have sinned

i have not posted on the spork owners club for a while

please please fellow spork member advise me on alternative straps or I could adapt or buy

there I have done it thall shall not sinn again sorry fellow sporkys


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Been following a SPORK on eBay and it went up to the dizzy heights of £45. But with 1 day and 5 hours to go and shes gets pulled.... Bet someone got a bargain!!

eBay item number:
171913386935


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I tend to wear mine on a Breitling rubber and existing deployant;










or an ISOFRANE;










both notched from 24mm


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Tried a little bezel fading today;


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Time for the spork owners to stand to attention and be counted (as I am a bit unsure who is still in and who is still out)

this is my one


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm also in...........


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I know I haven't posted for a while, but as founder member.....still here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I know I haven't posted for a while, but as founder member.....still here! :thumbsup:


Helllo Roger


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome back Rog - toooo much gardening and not enough watches ?

Mike


----------



## ant555uk (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi

It's me selling the Spork, only had one "would you take less", but only listed it late afternoon. I was going to list it on this forum and I would have taken slightly less so evilbay didn't get 10%, but I thought no one is going to send money someone who's just joined.

The watch has been great to wear, I've worn it everyday since I bought it second hand. My wife just bought me a 2nd hand Seamaster for my anniversary present which I will now wear everyday so this would have just been stuck in my drawer. It's always gained time, I just got used to rolling it back 4/5 mins a week.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wore my Spork all day today, smacked it on the side of a kiln, my partner has a pottery studio and I was loading it for her. I was gutted, mineral glass and bezel inserts are not good against brick, guess what I swore for nothing, not a mark in sight, must have just been my knuckles :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

How much damage did it do to the kiln though...? :laugh:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

ant555uk said:


> Hi
> 
> It's me selling the Spork, only had one "would you take less", but only listed it late afternoon. I was going to list it on this forum and I would have taken slightly less so evilbay didn't get 10%, but I thought no one is going to send money someone who's just joined.
> 
> The watch has been great to wear, I've worn it everyday since I bought it second hand. My wife just bought me a 2nd hand Seamaster for my anniversary present which I will now wear everyday so this would have just been stuck in my drawer. It's always gained time, I just got used to rolling it back 4/5 mins a week.


 Twas me that bought it 

I was running low...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just thought I would announce my return :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Many thanks to @Iceblue for the spork, I have been after one of these for months and got a PM from Andy just before Christmas offering me his - felt like a 5 year old at Christmas when this arrived  This is a keeper for sure :band:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Missing it Already enjoy it @Damo516 and it seems when Ever I sell one @Faze buys one lol , I am glad you like it so welcome to the spork owners club and on that not I will bow out gracefully and withdraw my spork owner ship :sadwalk: unhappy chappy


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Booooom! A big thanks to Faze for this:










Not even had a chance to change the time or date before the wrist shot


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Evening chaps,

thought I'd check in and say hello as I've not been around these parts for a while!

Popping over to see my watch guy tomorrow. Hoping to begin the final push for my SPORK GMT project to be finished off. Fingers crossed, it'll be on my wrist in a month or two!

Also, I don't know if this is any use to anyone but I found this website today that lists a load of Seiko part numbers for SPORK parts:










Cheers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Dave....hope you are keeping well...? Thanks for the chart above...should be useful to us. :thumbsup:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm back, after two years I finally have a spork on my wrist. Took me a year to realise my mistake, 10 months of waiting patiently for one to pop up on the sales forum, & them 2 months of WTBing. Many thanks to Mark (marky birch) for answering my WTB. He's a true gent and a pleasure to deal with. Will sort photos soon... now just to remember the secret spork handshake...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

cookdamo said:


> I'm back, after two years I finally have a spork on my wrist. Took me a year to realise my mistake, 10 months of waiting patiently for one to pop up on the sales forum, & them 2 months of WTBing. Many thanks to Mark (marky birch) for answering my WTB. He's a true gent and a pleasure to deal with. Will sort photos soon... now just to remember the secret spork handshake...


 Welcome back! :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Damo516 said:


> Lol sorry, are you in the bidding?
> 
> Was having a wee nosey at them, don't look too bad although the 1 at £350 is a bit steep.


 £350 without braclet is silly money. It might be cheaper next week.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,

I bought the one on ebay for 310. I know it's a little steep but it did come with a Toshi.










Watch now on different Toshi.

I love it. I have an 8" wrist and it wears like a skx does on most other wrists.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

How did this thread get to page 2..... Photos please lads :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Faze said:


> How did this thread get to page 2..... Photos please lads :thumbsup:


 Depends how you have it set Trev, it's sorted alphabetically unless you have yours set to recently updated?

It was showing on 1st page for me....


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

What do you call a trio of Sporks?



Sporklets?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Back I the spork gang after landing me one again woop woop


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Iceblue said:


> Back I the spork gang after landing me one again woop woop


 Welcome back, i have a job to get mine off my wrist!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone is thinking of selling a good one, give Rafy1 a PM, as he is desperate for a good 2nd hand one


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Back I the spork gang after landing me one again woop woop


 Now your making me feel guilty!!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Room for a little one?

A recent purchase on a Pav special for now, the bracelet looks mint but needs sizing and atm not a priority.

Spork. by Paul, on Flickr

Spork. by Paul, on Flickr

Spork. by Paul, on Flickr

:thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Felt like it needed a bump :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone else joined the club recently?


----------

